# How do you learn to play golf?



## Keena88 (Sep 16, 2011)

It is not impossible to teach yourself golf, but I would recommend that you take a course of at least 3 beginners lessons to get the fundamentals of the game correct. If you start with the grip and posture correct you are on the correct road to learning the game. Costs for this will depend on where you live as this varies wildly across the country. Sometimes you can find group lessons available at Universities, Colleges, local community centres etc, these are an excellent introduction to the basics you need to learn. If in doubt consult a local professional, any decent one will be willing to help. (I know, I used to be one). Once you have started, get you boyfriend to help you out, it's a great way to spend time together and have a laugh. Golf is a great sport, most importantly have FUN!!!!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

IMHO the best way for the newbie to learn the game is backwards. By that I mean start with putting, and work your game from there to the driver. When you can putt effectively, then move to chipping. When you can chip effectively, move to pitching. From pitching, move to longer approach shots. One you are efficient with the longer approach shots, then hit the ball off the tee box. By the time you get to tee box, you already have your recovery shots in your bag when needed. Just remember to keep practicing the shots/putts you have already learned to hit.


----------

